# Heading to the rigs tomorrow evening



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

Trying to see if anyone else is going to try and beat the front and get some fishing in tomorrow night and saturday morning around the ram/horn mountain area? We will be out there on a 33 contender called Bow Down. Good luck if you are heading out.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Guess your headed out on Dougs hot rod. Good luck,we're headed straight for the Horn Mountain. Hope the bite is on for all of us. We'll be on the Evelyn Gale monitoring 16 & 68.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

We may load up and head out on Hammertime!! Depends on my company Christmas party and if I can get a crew together. Looks like the sea state will be good. Boat's fueled and ready to rock!! Dan we'll give ya a call if we go.

WayneO


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm heading out with Rich (reel_crazy), Bonita Dan, Matt (Ocean Man), Mark (Nextstep), and a few others on the Evelyn Gale (what a crew). We're leaving Fri evening and heading straight for horn mntn, be sure to give us a call on 16/68 if you make it out and maybe we can determine where there at. Best of luck.

Drunkkkkkkk,
Jeremy


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Good Luck to all!!! :usaflag::usaflag Post up please.... How much beer you bringing Dan?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't wait, this will be my first trip to the rigs.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (12/19/2008)*I can't wait, this will be my first trip to the rigs.


Go slay em Matt.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

hey matt! gonna be a great trip, my first trip to the rigs too. headed to tommys store to get some tackle and stuff and to help put his kids through college. gonna get the duckhunter to show me some jiggin and dan to show me some chunkin! cant wait!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Lookin good so far.. guys make sure you have a current fishin lic.. 

rich


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

good luck guys we were out around 20 miles to the sw today the seas were solid 3-5 with a heavy chop and some larger swells coming from the south i hope the weather changes so yall can catch em up. good luck its rough as of 100pm friday.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

got a text from them about 30 min ago......on their way in with full coolers!

said they had 3 yellows with one they guessed to be a 150 class and a lot of blacks

said they should be at the dock around 4:30


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

Which boat did the text come from.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Evelyn Gail, sent you a pm


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds awesome glad the sea started to let down the moment we got off the water Cant wait for the pics.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

We ended up not going:banghead


----------

